# Working Tools of a Golfer



## Blake Bowden (Nov 9, 2009)

I now present you with the working tools of a Golfer, which are the Driver, the Iron, the Putter and the Score Card. The Driver is to drive the ball, the Iron is to aid its progress and the Putter is to enable us to follow that straight and undeviating line laid down for our pursuit, and finally to place the ball in its safe and hidden repository over the smooth and prepared surface of the green, while upon the Score-card are recorded the efforts of the Golfer to mark his progress in the science.

But as we are not professional golfers, but rather amateurs we apply these tools to our morals in this sense. The Driver denotes the force of conscience, which should keep down all vain and unbecoming thoughts, which might infringe during the period of time in which we occupy the tee. The Iron, an important implement of the Science and solid in its form, teaches us that exertion is necessary to success. We are reminded that no game of golf can be completed without its aid and to so high an eminence has its usefulness been raised, that Monarchsâ€™ themselves have not felt it derogatory to their dignity to exchange the scepter for it. The Putter instructs us to be accurate, and to temper our efforts with restraint, while the Scorecard teaches us that our words and actions are observed and recorded by the All Powerful Handicap Committee to whom we must render an account of our conduct. It reminds us of their unerring and impartial justice in allocating to us our positions in all Club Competitions and also we shall be rewarded or punished as we have obeyed or disregarded their commands.

From the whole we receive this teaching, that skill aided by exertion, and exercised with patience combined with a strict adherence to the principles laid down for our guidance in the Volume of the Laws of the Game, will enable us, when summoned from the course to appear before the Club Committee to do so with the knowledge that we have endeavored to faithfully follow the precepts inculcated in the Lectures received from the skilled professional.

Author Unknown


----------

